

Hacking of MIT website marks first anniversary of Aaron Swartz's death - danso
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/11/aaron-swartz-death-first-anniversary?CMP=twt_gu

======
jis
Apparently it wasn't MIT's home page that was hacked, but cogen.mit.edu, a
random server.

